# MSR Hubba 1 person backpacking tent



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Clearing out a couple extra tents I have laying around.

MSR Hubba 1 person backpacking tent. $100/OBO.









MSR Hubba 1 person backpacking tent


$100.00 MSR Hubba 1 person backpacking tent for sale in Sandy, UT on KSL Classifieds. View a wide selection of Camping & Outdoors Equipment and other great items on KSL Classifieds.



classifieds.ksl.com


----------

